# caputer



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

can you guys point some sites out to me where you can buy or buidl your own car PC


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.mp3car.com/

check out their forum section. That site is huge on carputers.

this is their carputing 101 link
http://www.mp3car.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=41

they also sell a lot of the items needed for carputers.


----------

